# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Оповещение

## MargieEmoks

Здравствуйте Уважаемый владелец сайта forum.ruboard.ru 

В 2015 году, Яндекс официально объявил войну платным ссылкам. 

За 2016 год, более 100 000 сайтов попали под санкции Яндекса за 

приобретение ссылок на биржах. Именно на БИРЖАХ!!! 

Вы все ещё покупаете ссылки на бирже? - Тогда Яндекс идет к Вам! 


Как избежать проблем и защитить сайт, читайте здесь: 

red222.ru/14700.htm

----------

